# QMAIL reception de mail pour des BALS qui n'existe pas.

## castorium

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur de messagerie QMAIL en multi-domaines.Je reçois des mails pour des boites  qui n'existe pas mais que le domaines lui existe.

Donc MAILER-DAEMON me remplit la queue de qmail.

Mais ce qu'il y a bizarre ,ça me le fait que sur le même domaines.

J’espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Merci d'avance

----------

## castorium

UP  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu nous donner plus d'informations ? Version de qmail, emerge --info, ...

----------

## castorium

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.8.13-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3360_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jan 2013 08:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8, 2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-ovh-overlay barzog-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb /var/lib/redmine/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /var/lib/redmine/config/locales /var/lib/redmine/config/settings.yml"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/ovh-overlay /var/lib/layman/barzog-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi apache2 bash-completion bzip2 caps cracklib crypt curl ftp gd gif gnutls imap innodb javascript jpeg maildir mmx mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl pam pcre pdf perl php png python readline spell spl sse sse2 ssl syslog truetype unicode vim-syntax x86 xml zlib" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CURL_SSL="gnutls" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="fr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## xaviermiller

OVH, n'est-ce pas ?

As-tu jeté un oeil aux wikis : http://guide.ovh.com/QmailAdmin et http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qmail ?

----------

## castorium

C'est un serveur dédié ovh.

----------

## xaviermiller

Vois avec le support OVH pour la configuration de ton mail.

----------

## castorium

Pour l'instant,j' ai juste configurer le ".qmail_defaut de domaine (delete) pour stopper hémorragie.

Mais il doit avoir une solution qui généralise ce problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu expliquer un peu plus clairement ce qui se passe ? Le message initial n'est vraiment pas clair.

Et donne des fragments de fichiers de configuration pour nous dire ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas.

Et vu que c'est du OVH, prends surtout contact avec eux, car cette Release 2 est patchée n'importe comment et n'est pas vraiment une "Gentoo".

----------

